# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 6 )



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

*What part of woodworking challenges you the most? And why?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the great Michiganders too...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2017)

MATH!
Ok, and finishing. Sometimes the finish takes longer than the actual build of a project.
And keeping the shop clean, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2017)

Curves and angles.
I have undeveloped brain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2017)

The joinery and the finishing. Mostly just taking the time to actually do things the right way and not hurry through a project. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2017)

Getting enough wood............

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Getting enough wood............



Me too!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 5, 2017)

Getting what I see in my head to "appear" on the work table or lathe... and realizing about halfway through there was an easier/better way to accomplish goal. Ahh well---- guess that's learning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 5, 2017)

Productive time in the shop. Part of the year it is just too cold. Equipment upkeep is also a big one. Just got my bandsaw back in operation after a blown motor (multiple months), now my jointer needs sharpening (1st time for me to do this). Equipment takes a beating because I tend to push it. Storage is also a challenge, as I am a self-admitted collector of wood (hoarder). Then there are the other demands of life that get in the way. Tons of excuses, some of which are absolutely real. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Getting enough wood............



I'm guessing lumber, not a  issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2017)

Hand planing, I didn't get that gene....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 5, 2017)

I have to start something with the mindset that it is art and only has to be kinda sorta close to what I envisioned and let the wood speak for itself.
I think of it like Bob Ross, "Yeah, we'll just let that happy little tree live over there." versus you guys that can make nice stuff with wood, "Yeah, that knot hole or crack should be filled with turquoise as an added feature." I have a rough time seeing that, I see a knothole or crack, I cut the darned thing out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2017)

I find almost all of it to be pretty challenging... that's what makes it fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 5, 2017)

Lately, finding time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2017)

The walking to the shop part

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Hand planing, I didn't get that gene....



Be concerned...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2017)

Brink said:


> Be concerned...
> 
> View attachment 121655



I'd worry more about mice but they are too small to be too much concern....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2017)

For me it's still getting the vision in my head translated in to the final product. I know what I want to do and approximately how I should do it but it doesn't always work out the way I envisioned it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 5, 2017)

Joinery - and it's something I really hope to work on this year as I start tackling some projects on the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 5, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Hand planing, I didn't get that gene....


I actually love hand planing. I have had to work on the technique. All my stuff used to crown in the middle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Getting enough wood............



Is there such a thing?


----------



## CWS (Feb 5, 2017)

My most trouble is making a 45 degree cut on a picture frame.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 5, 2017)

Using a router


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

CWS said:


> My most trouble is making a 45 degree cut on a picture frame.



@Don Ratcliff 
See!?!?!!! I'm not alone!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2017)

Finishing. Not "finishing as in varnish", but "finishing as in completing the damn task before getting sidetracked."

(Okay, the other finishing too -- it's always too hot or too cold or too humid or too dry for what I want to use.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Joinery I guess... slowly but surely starting to learn the rest. 

Been known to get into some interesting goodies over the years; everything from carpentering with a 5 lb. sledge hammer and a chainsaw, to turning 21,000 linear feet of 1x12 ponderosa pine into beehives, to building houses, and now turning ink pens and assorted goodies. Kinda hit a lot of different aspects of working with wood over the years honestly, but have never really had the tools to do the joinery with, nor the time and patience to do it by hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 6, 2017)

Finishing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 6, 2017)

I struggle with moving and starting over. It's like having a functional shop means time to go. And a lot of that other junk you guys already said too...

@ripjack13 I've got two words for you; carpenters square... they come with a 45 built in to scribe from...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes.

Perhaps I should expand.

Nothing ever ends up quite as good as I think it should. Some of it is finishing, some of it just me being accurate enough when building things. And knowing a good way to accomplish a certain task - I usually find the longest and most difficult way to get the job done.

Really it all comes down to actually doing enough work to learn how to do things and to just do enough work to get the practice in to get better. I came in to woodworking relatively late in life and it shows. At least to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 6, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Yes.
> 
> Perhaps I should expand.
> 
> ...



I think that had a lot to do with me not finishing projects for a long time. I finally had to start forcing myself to bring things clear to the end even with imperfections because I didn't really learn without bringing them to completion. Besides , I might not sell that stuff but people still really appreciate what I give them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Imperfections are easy to overlook on freebies... Kinda like drinking free beer! Seldom does one find a bad one, when it's free!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

